# Fluffy pics of Dallas' doeling



## Roll farms (Mar 18, 2011)

I really really want to keep this girl.

She weighed 9#, has perfect teats, great legs...And she's just gorgeous!  Grandpa is an Ennobled black buck.












She has one white toe and a small white spot on her belly.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 18, 2011)

Cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 18, 2011)

She's very pretty!  Is she full nubian or nubian cross?


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 18, 2011)

Neither...

Purebred boer.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 18, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I really really want to keep this girl.


You mean you are not?    I figured that was a given.  She is adorable!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 18, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Neither...
> 
> Purebred boer.


Well, shows you what I know!    She's certainly a looker!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't think you have a choice--you HAVE to keep her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 18, 2011)

She's a doll!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 18, 2011)

YOU KNOW YOUR GONNA KEEP HER!!!!!RIGHT


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 18, 2011)

I have 2 boer doelings reserved w/ a cash deposit...I'm waiting to see what I get from Reggie, Peyton, and Patches.....
If I don't get another 2 doelings I can sell....she has to go.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 18, 2011)

Asuming they all have twins and a 50-50 chance for does, there is a 57/64 chance of getting two more does.  or 89%. 

Yes I am a geek- with an excel program.  

Good luck, she is purty.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Mar 18, 2011)

Perhaps I dont understand the whole thing, but isn't it always your choice to keep a doe that you breed.  If you have a deposit and you don't have 2 does to sell, you offer to refund the deposit or hold it till next year.  That is the deal with the person we are getting 2 new does from this year.  She gets first pick, then the 7 people before us, and if there are none left for us,  so be it.  We wait

She is absolutely georgeous.  Seems a shame to loose her for your breeding program if she is what you are working for.


----------



## ksj0225 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a solution...

Put a stamp on her and send her to North Carolina...

I love her...


----------



## swest (Mar 18, 2011)

Very pretty, for your sake and mine I going to think pink for patches as well. Since we found out that all three of our girls are preggo we really don't need another wether.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, I have the 'right' to keep her...but I'd feel like a total jerk if I did someone that way.  
Plus, my excel spreadsheet says I *need* to sell her, to help pay for all the goats I've bought this year....
I don't NEED her, but I sure do WANT her.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 18, 2011)

She's fabulous.  I hope your other does deliver the goods so she can stay.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 18, 2011)

Well...If Peyton has a spotted doeling...I'll really be in a pickle...LOL.


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh she's just gorgeous!!!! You HAVE to keep her. Or just send her to me


----------



## swest (Mar 19, 2011)

Kim,

your message box is full, will not allow any new messages.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 19, 2011)

Huh....How'd that happen...LOL.
All fixed.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 19, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well...If Peyton has a spotted doeling...I'll really be in a pickle...LOL.


  Oh Boy!!! 

"Eeny, meeny, miny, moe, catch a "goatie" by the toe. If it hollers let him go..out goes Y.O.U."

  Thats my decision making tool sometimes!!!  

*she is beautiful...I'd find it hard to get rid of her!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 19, 2011)

Had some folks stop by today and they want some boer kids....

Now I need to come up w/ 3 or 4 that I can part with.


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful black beauty!


----------

